# ?burr oak bug?



## Klayton (Jun 8, 2014)

i have 3 burr oak in my front yard that every year i have to get sprayed. they get some kind of bug that eats the green out of the leaf. by this i mean the leaves start turning brown and clear and you cant see the bug but i noticed the other day it was starting again. what do i use to put on the tree so i can save some money not having this guy spray them?


----------



## Raintree (Jun 8, 2014)

Do your leaves look like this...


----------



## Klayton (Jun 8, 2014)

yup


----------



## Klayton (Jun 8, 2014)

ya i think its blight?


----------



## sac-climber (Jun 9, 2014)

Klayton said:


> ya i think its blight?


Leaf miner....by the looks of the pics.


----------



## ATH (Jun 9, 2014)

And too late to treat for this year.


----------



## Raintree (Jun 9, 2014)

Leafminer is a good guess s-c, however the leaf damage is caused by Oak Skeletonizer. This insect needs to be sprayed if levels are at damaging populations, no good homeowner options here. We treat with Permethrin late May early June. Leaf litter sanitation is important, unusual to see a problem persist on treated trees for more the 2-3 years.


----------



## sac-climber (Jun 9, 2014)

Raintree said:


> Leafminer is a good guess s-c, however the leaf damage is caused by Oak Skeletonizer. This insect needs to be sprayed if levels are at damaging populations, no good homeowner options here. We treat with Permethrin late May early June. Leaf litter sanitation is important, unusual to see a problem persist on treated trees for more the 2-3 years.



We have a similar pest here in CA called Oak Leaf Casemaker, early stages are like a leaf miner while late stage feeds on the outside like your skeletonizer. I thought your pics looked pretty extreme for a leaf miner. Learn something new everyday!


----------



## Rudedog (Jun 9, 2014)

Raintree said:


> Leaf litter sanitation is important



This caught my eye. I certainly understand why this would be the case on a treated tree. However, would this be necessary prophylactically on healthy Burr Oaks? I have four but never clean up in fall. Should I get rid of the fallen leaves?


----------



## Raintree (Jun 9, 2014)

Rudedog said:


> This caught my eye. I certainly understand why this would be the case on a treated tree. However, would this be necessary prophylactically on healthy Burr Oaks? I have four but never clean up in fall. Should I get rid of the fallen leaves?



Oak Skeletonizer cocoons can attached to fallen leaves, non-infested trees don't need preventive action.


----------

